# Why python27-2.7.2_1 does not compile ?



## guillaume (Jul 11, 2011)

Three month ago, I installed a FreeBSD 8.2. From ports, I installed the version python27-2.7.1_1 which was the latest. Today I decided to do an update with portmanager and surprise :


```
skipping python27-2.7.1_1 /lang/python27 marked IGNORE reason: port marked BROKEN
```

I had the good idea to deinstall my port and try to reinstall :

```
===>  python27-2.7.2_1 is marked as broken: does not build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
```

And now I have to reinstall python with pkg_add because I cannot install python from ports anymore.

I need some help to understand what happened. Moreover, I have another problem with python installed from pkg_add :

```
>>> import md5
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/md5.py", line 10, in <module>
    from hashlib import md5
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/hashlib.py", line 136, in <module>
    globals()[__func_name] = __get_hash(__func_name)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/hashlib.py", line 71, in __get_builtin_constructor
    import _md5
ImportError: No module named _md5
```


People say that it solves with the installation of openssl, but not for me. My list of ports :


```
ca_root_nss-3.12.9  The root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
gmake-3.82          GNU version of 'make' utility
gmp-5.0.2           A free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
libiconv-1.13.1_1   A character set conversion library
libtool-2.4         Generic shared library support script
makedepend-1.0.3,1  A dependency generator for makefiles
nano-2.2.6          Nano's ANOther editor, an enhanced free Pico clone
openssl-1.0.0_5     SSL and crypto library
perl-5.12.4         Practical Extraction and Report Language
pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
portaudit-0.5.17    Checks installed ports against a list of security vulnerabi
portmanager-0.4.1_9 FreeBSD installed ports status and safe update utility
pth-2.0.7           GNU Portable Threads
py27-openssl-0.11   Python interface to the OpenSSL library
py27-paramiko-1.7.7.1 A python library for making SSH2 connections
py27-pycrypto-2.3   The Python Cryptography Toolkit
python27-2.7.1_1    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
xproto-7.0.16       X11 protocol headers
```

Help is welcome! Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2011)

Unselect PTH.


```
.if defined(WITH_PTH)
[b]BROKEN=			does not build[/b]
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=	--with-pth
EXTRA_PATCHES+=		${PATCHDIR}/extra-patch-configure-pth
LIB_DEPENDS+=		pth:${PORTSDIR}/devel/pth
_PTH_CPPFLAGS=		"-I${LOCALBASE}/include/pth"
_PTH_LDFLAGS=		"-L${LOCALBASE}/lib/pth"
CONFIGURE_ENV+=		CPPFLAGS="${_PTH_CPPFLAGS} ${CPPFLAGS}"
CONFIGURE_ENV+=		LDFLAGS="${_PTH_LDFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS}"
.else # !defined(WITH_PTH)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2011)

Error messages like that are the same as people who don't signal until they're actually turning.  PR ports/158812 submitted.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2011)

True, but it should be second nature reading Makefiles.


----------

